# Waterfest 21 question



## Herk (Jul 11, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me if APR & Unitronics will be giving deals at Waterfest? I also want to know if they will do the chip upgrade there? I'm still not sure which company I want to go with.


----------



## B6handofgod (May 20, 2012)

yes to all ur questions


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

check the waterfest events threads all the company's are there talking about what they will be offering all weekend


----------

